# Video contest :D



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

hey ill enter!
ill start making the video now  
so basically is the theme lie a true bond betwen the horse and you ?


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Yep


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

ok then


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

On second thought it doesn't have to be pictures and video just whichever you want


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

how long has it gtta be ?


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

savvylover112 said:


> On second thought it doesn't have to be pictures and video just whichever you want



ok then


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

i have done my video
how can i get it to you without using youtube?


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

You can use whatever you want you can post on youtube then post a link its just some people don't have youtube accounts so just use whatever is easiest


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

i was going to put it on youtube but then it says like its not letting me publish it on there, and i have no idea why , so do you know how else i can put it on here ? could i sed it via your email?


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Yep here's my Email [email protected]


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

i tried but it wont work, how comes that ?


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Em I am not sure did you try it as an attachment?


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

yepp i did


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Em try emailing it to this email [email protected] 

Anyone else wanna enter???


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

infact.. do you have msnn? coz i can send it thruuu that


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

yep I do


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

YouTube - ?80 subbers?|?//?|Slower Rhythm|?\\?| ?80 subbers?http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YrG51guBCXg

Here is mine!


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

what is it ?


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

[email protected]


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

ok i have added you 
can you come online so i can send to you pls?


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

I am online


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

i'll start my video tommorow


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

Can you enter more than one video?
I have like, 2 I really want to enter. :]


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Yeah you can enter more then one


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

savvylover ive only just realised i cant send it thru to you on msn because you dont have any of my pictures so i wont work  
ill tried to publish it onto youtube and it said that youtube returned a bad response.. what does that mean?
i really wannaa enter **** :/


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

jackieebitu said:


> savvylover ive only just realised i cant send it thru to you on msn because you dont have any of my pictures so i wont work
> ill tried to publish it onto youtube and it said that youtube returned a bad response.. what does that mean?
> i really wannaa enter **** :/


why dont you upload it with tinypic go to tinypic.com


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

gypsygirl said:


> why dont you upload it with tinypic go to tinypic.com



ive tried that and it wont workk either :/


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

jackieebitu said:


> ive tried that and it wont workk either :/


what kind of video file is it ?


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

gypsygirl said:


> what kind of video file is it ?




windows live movie maker


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

^ thats why it doesnt work. 
WMM doesnt load onto youtube for some reason. Uhm try ...

www.onetruemedia.com 

To OP: I will enter, i just need some time to get the video clips together etc,  And i have to get better lol i have an ear infection at the moment and im really sick


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Thats ok


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

im having the same problem as jackie


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Is it okay if I ad another video? It is one that I made for my friend who used to ride one of my horses (he had to be sold).


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

eventerwannabe said:


> Is it okay if I ad another video? It is one that I made for my friend who used to ride one of my horses (he had to be sold).


Em is it you riding the horse or your friend? 

Because it clearly says in the rules has to be you but doesn't have to be your horse


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

ermm what programs is everyone using?
i used windows live movie maker but its not uploading. 
anyone know anyother good ones.


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

Hmm...im gonna have to get home an see if i can get my video from school on my home computer...then ill add it! lol


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

just save it as AVI & it should work


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

TwisterRush said:


> ^ thats why it doesnt work.
> WMM doesnt load onto youtube for some reason. Uhm try ...
> 
> www.onetruemedia.com
> ...



it should do becoz i have uploaded other videos from WLMM to youtube but it seems this one isnt. 
i dont like using onetruemedia. 

if i cant put it on savvylovver112, dont worry about me entering then


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

savvylover112 said:


> Em is it you riding the horse or your friend?
> 
> Because it clearly says in the rules has to be you but doesn't have to be your horse


Ohh, hehe, sorry just realized that! ;]
Just wondering, how many videos can we enter?


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

You might be saving it wrong, jackie. I use Windows Movie Maker, and the only time I have had problems with uploading to youtube is when I was first learning to use it and I was saving it wrong. You have to save it to your computer (there should be a little link that says "Save To Computer" on WMM), then just click next until it starts to save to your computer. After that go to youtube and log in. Then hit the "upload" button and find the file. And it _should_ upload.

Sorry if that didnt make sense! It is really hard to remember step by step how to do it, as it is so atomatic for me. ;]


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

eventerwannabe said:


> You might be saving it wrong, jackie. I use Windows Movie Maker, and the only time I have had problems with uploading to youtube is when I was first learning to use it and I was saving it wrong. You have to save it to your computer (there should be a little link that says "Save To Computer" on WMM), then just click next until it starts to save to your computer. After that go to youtube and log in. Then hit the "upload" button and find the file. And it _should_ upload.
> 
> Sorry if that didnt make sense! It is really hard to remember step by step how to do it, as it is so atomatic for me. ;]


okk ill try that later, thaks!


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

I'll enter 3 videos. :]

-- Jumping lesson:




 
-- Year End Show:




 
-- Flat:


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

i will upload my video soon, its just uploading to youtube now.


----------



## rangergirl56m (Jan 15, 2009)

I wish I had more video clips of me & Dunn riding. I have like one 18 second clip and thats it :-( I have a movie I already made of me riding my lesson horse back when I was learning to ride, but it sucks lol. Hope everyone has a great time with this contest!


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

Hope this is okayy, just a quicky.


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Just gonna bump this up for anyone who wanted to enter


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Entering Now! When does it end?


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

The closing date is going to be Christmas day


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Okay everyone you have one more day to go. Entries will be taken until the end of Christmas day My time lol so make sure you are in on time if you want to enter


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Here's Sandie and my entry! These are clips/photos of our first year together, learning to jump together and doing our very first Eventing mini trial series (yes the jumps are tiny, it was the Intro division!) :wink:


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Ok since others have entered multiples here's another fun way I made awhile back  This one has clips from our very first experience with cross country and water!!


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

When will the results be up ?


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

if its still open i will make one


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

it may be but savvylover did state that this will finish on xmas day, make a vidoe and then see if you have time or not as it is still not officaly the end of xmas day



hope you had a good day today everyone


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

jadeewood said:


> When will the results be up ?


When I have gone through them all properly I have watched them all but need to go through them again 

Oh go make a video quick its Christmas I am in a giving mood I will extend it till tomorrow for any last minute entries who couldn't get on today


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

here are some more i had on my computer. 

YouTube - jadee + apachee


YouTube - cross country at downhouse


----------



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)

MY HORSE MY LOVE MY PASSION FOR LIFE "RAVEN"





 


OR


----------



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)

^^^^^^^^for the 2nd video i have posted i did not relize how the song matches what were doing in that pic??!! its great! so make shure if ya watch the mt ravens star one LISTEN TO THE SONG'S WORD'S!!!...LOL thanks


----------



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)

when is it going to be judged????


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

hello, i have just got on computer and i have another video i would like to enter. 

im just going to upload it to youtube. would you still let my entry count when it comes on tonight?


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

luvmyqh said:


> when is it going to be judged????


I will start the judging tomorrow or the next day not sure as there is a problem going on at home right now but do not worry it will be judged.

Yes you can still enter it jade


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

thanks, i just went to upload the video to youtube and realised i didnt save it and my video deleted, so i will need to do it all again. sorry. if this isnt done by tomorrow then dont worry about me entering this video.


thanks


----------



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)

???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Whats the question marks for?


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Well me and my friend watched all the videos and even though everyone's where great we are only going to post the top five that best went along with how this competition was going to be judged.

In 5th place we have....

eventerwannabe
Well done 

In 4th place we have........

jadeewood well done 



In 3rd place.........

luvmyqh
well done 




In 2nd place we have.........

blush 
well done to our runner up 





And finally in 1st place a very big congradulations to.............................................................................................................................................





Hoofprints in the sand 

Well done to you and Sandie you have a great bond and partnership


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

yay HITS =D


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Fun contest! Im happy with my placing, as that was only the first month of Bear and I (I have only been able to ride him for a month out of the three months I have had him).


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

savvylover112 said:


> And finally in 1st place a very big congradulations to.............................................................................................................................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YAY thank you!!!!!!


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Your welcome sorry that there were no prizes just for fun


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

thanks for my placing -- so happy 

great contest, well run. You should run another one. thanks for this oppertunity


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Thank you I might run one every month now so I will have to get a January one started just asking do you think I should do a video one all the time and I could run it on youtube at the same time??


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

ermm, it would be nice eather way, you should do a different theme everytime like. one time it can be any disipline any level, then next to show how much you trust your horse, ect


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Yeah I was thinking that I will do video contests every month with a different theme each month


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

thats would be great -- i will help you judge if you want?


----------

